
Philly suburb wants to sell its water, offering a glimpse of post-Covid America - walterbell
http://www.inthepublicinterest.org/a-philly-suburb-wants-to-sell-its-water-offering-a-glimpse-of-post-covid-america/
======
monadic2
What’s the point of civil rights, again, if we cannot afford our own water?

